# Frank Mir vs Fedor



## Headhunter (Jul 11, 2017)

So frank Mir has now left the UFC and wants to fight fedor.

It's an interesting fight but one that probably would be better years ago. Mir always seems so out of shape lately and he seems to have forgotten he's good at Jiu Jitsu and only boxes these days and lets be honest he's never been a world class boxer. He always messed around with his weight to much, he tried to bulk up to much so he could compare to people like Lesnar and Carwin from his day but I never believed that suited his style much.

As for fedor vs Mir both are well past it but I'd take fedor since he's still got power as shown by the mitrione fight and mirs chin is completely gone.


----------



## Reedone816 (Jul 12, 2017)

But the stipulation is that mir must wait until his usada suspension is up.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 12, 2017)

Reedone816 said:


> But the stipulation is that mir must wait until his usada suspension is up.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


Not if he fights in Japan


----------



## Reedone816 (Jul 12, 2017)

Mmm yes might be if usada=athletic commission which has only state jurisdiction.
But usada can also means UFC, which had written contract, so UFC can sue him if he break the stipulation.
Anyway the suspension is only until next year iirc, he can sit out and do podcast or commentary jobs.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 12, 2017)

Reedone816 said:


> Mmm yes might be if usada=athletic commission which has only state jurisdiction.
> But usada can also means UFC, which had written contract, so UFC can sue him if he break the stipulation.
> Anyway the suspension is only until next year iirc, he can sit out and do podcast or commentary jobs.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


He's left the ufc. They let him leave


----------



## Reedone816 (Jul 12, 2017)

With stipulation by the UFC to not fight while he is suspended by usada.
If he break the contract release stipulation, UFC can sue him.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 12, 2017)

Looks like this fight will happen next year. I pick fedor mirs chin is gone


----------



## Reedone816 (Dec 14, 2017)

Hyped with bellator hw tournament.
and mir still dangerous to old fighter, look at nog, he didn't pull punches in submission...

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 14, 2017)

Reedone816 said:


> Hyped with bellator hw tournament.
> and mir still dangerous to old fighter, look at nog, he didn't pull punches in submission...
> 
> Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


Nah he's finished. Trust me when fighters hit that stage In they need to pack it up or it's dangerous and mir has won 2 fights in about 5 years and coming off a ban for steroids. He looked terrible in his last fight. I like him but he's done simple as that the only one in that tournament I'd give him any chance with is sonnen


----------



## jobo (Dec 14, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> So frank Mir has now left the UFC and wants to fight fedor.
> 
> It's an interesting fight but one that probably would be better years ago. Mir always seems so out of shape lately and he seems to have forgotten he's good at Jiu Jitsu and only boxes these days and lets be honest he's never been a world class boxer. He always messed around with his weight to much, he tried to bulk up to much so he could compare to people like Lesnar and Carwin from his day but I never believed that suited his style much.
> 
> As for fedor vs Mir both are well past it but I'd take fedor since he's still got power as shown by the mitrione fight and mirs chin is completely gone.


i though fedor was a tennis player?


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 15, 2017)

Interesting fact. In 29 fights mir has only gone the distance 6 times he's won 3 by decision and lost 3 by decision the rest of his wins and loses are all finished


----------

